# Philips Webcam SP 315NC

## Progeny

Hi, i've bought a "new" webcam... a Philips SP 315NC... i've emerged usb-pwc-re 20061023.042702-r1 from portage.

The dmesg output is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
> 
> usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

but i can't get cam working... may be unsupported? the hardware is old   :Confused: 

could anyone can give me more information? i've googled for hours but seems there isn't many docs about it...

----------

## didymos

Actually, 10.0.12_rc1 is the latest version.  Portage gets it wrong because it thinks 20061023.042702  is "bigger".  Not that it really matters.  The driver doesn't support that cam anyway.  What you want is 

media-video/gspcav1 instead, I believe. It supports the SPC300NC, at least, so it should work with the SPC315NC.

[edit]

Yeah.  It does.  Checked the homepage:

http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html

It's buried in there, but it is listed.

----------

## Progeny

yeah it worked!

 *Quote:*   

> Linux video capture interface: v2.00
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found.(ZC3XX)
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4098] Camera type JPEG
> ...

 

thank you very much!

however the resolution is a little bit suck... because i cannot use the SVGA resolution but only VGA... and the cam don't move itself for tracking my face... do you know if there's a solution for this issue?

[Edit]

while i was checking the supported cams... i was reading that the driver for my cam is gspca and not gspcav1 and so...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inferno ~ # emerge  gspca
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

how to fix?

----------

## didymos

No, you want gspcav1.  The naming is a bit confused right now, but the gspca package being hard masked is a dead giveaway that that package is not the one to use.  Also, look at what it downloads:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz 
> 
> 

 

----------

## stolar

Excuse me Progeny, could You please give me some guidance how can I check my webcam even with not perfect resolution, I mean seeing an image. As far as driver installation is concerned I have a dmesg output quite analogical to yours but for example in skype version 1.4.0.118 I can not see anything so far.

----------

## stolar

ok, I can already view the driver with media-video/spcaview.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

I use the gspcav1 driver to get the SPC315NC webcam working on Linux but, Skype doesn't want to show any image.

Anybody had the possibility to test it and use with skype?

Thank you.

----------

